# Magic Erasers



## brickguy221 (Jul 3, 2015)

I read somewhere in this forum the other day about some people using Magic Erasers to clean the window in the door of their MES. I hadn't heard about them and asked what they were and received replys.

Anyhow, I looked at my grocery store this morning and saw some. Now, the problem here ... I assumed there was "one" Magic Eraser, but found the store had "FOUR" different types of Mr Clean Magic Erasers, so my question is ... those of you whom uses these things, which one do you buy? I bought the one that said "Kitchen & Dish Scrubber" with a picture on the back of box of baked on whatever on a metal pan. It was the more expensive ($2.69 ... 2 in a box) of the 4 types on the shelf.


----------



## padronman (Jul 3, 2015)

Id be careful using these on glass.....may scratch them. 

Scott


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 3, 2015)

PadronMan said:


> Id be careful using these on glass.....may scratch them.
> 
> Scott



Actually the Mr Clean Magic Erasers clean glass super good. No streaks.


----------



## brickguy221 (Jul 3, 2015)

PadronMan said:


> Id be careful using these on glass.....may scratch them.
> 
> Scott


I currently use Simple Green & water or Weber Grill Cleaner and water with a worn gray scotch-brite pad and it doesn't scratch the glass.


----------



## mori55 (Jul 12, 2015)

I just did a smoke on my mes 40 glass. Magic eraser took it off like it was nothing ! Unbelievable!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 12, 2015)

Brickguy221 said:


> I read somewhere in this forum the other day about some people using Magic Erasers to clean the window in the door of their MES. I hadn't heard about them and asked what they were and received replys.
> 
> Anyhow, I looked at my grocery store this morning and saw some. Now, the problem here ... I assumed there was "one" Magic Eraser, but found the store had "FOUR" different types of Mr Clean Magic Erasers, so my question is ... those of you whom uses these things, which one do you buy? I bought the one that said "Kitchen & Dish Scrubber" with a picture on the back of box of baked on whatever on a metal pan. It was the more expensive ($2.69 ... 2 in a box) of the 4 types on the shelf.


That's a good question, and I'm waiting for the answer too.








Bear


----------



## surfer joe (Jul 12, 2015)

I use the one that says "DUO" on the box. You can get a 4-pack at Target. No idea on the cost as the Mrs. is the queen of Target shopping. This one cleans the glass on my MES 40 like brand new with minimal effort. It can handle all the metal surfaces too, if desired. It does not leave any scratches.


----------



## brickguy221 (Jul 12, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> That's a good question, and I'm waiting for the answer too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bear, my Son in CA  bought a 40" Bluetooth at Sams a little over a week ago. He bought the cheapest Magic Erasers that come 4 in a box I "think" he said. He said they worked really great and even cleaned his wife's oven which hadn't been cleaned for a while. I think those 4 in a box were $1.97 at our grocery store. Anyhow, I will buy the cheaper ones next time and report how well they worked.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 13, 2015)

Surfer Joe said:


> I use the one that says "DUO" on the box. You can get a 4-pack at Target. No idea on the cost as the Mrs. is the queen of Target shopping. This one cleans the glass on my MES 40 like brand new with minimal effort. It can handle all the metal surfaces too, if desired. It does not leave any scratches.


Thanks Joe!!

Bear


Brickguy221 said:


> Bear, my Son in CA  bought a 40" Bluetooth at Sams a little over a week ago. He bought the cheapest Magic Erasers that come 4 in a box I "think" he said. He said they worked really great and even cleaned his wife's oven which hadn't been cleaned for a while. I think those 4 in a box were $1.97 at our grocery store. Anyhow, I will buy the cheaper ones next time and report how well they worked.


Thank You!

I've been cleaning mine a few different ways for 5 years, but I've read about these Magic Erasers for the last year or two. Waiting to hear the answer to your question got me more interested.

I gotta try this, once I get mine going again (Hopefully Soon).

Bear


----------



## dr k (Jul 13, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> That's a good question, and I'm waiting for the answer too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Since there's suppose to be no chemicals in them I wonder if the Melamine foam has different densities.

-Kurt


----------



## dr k (Jul 13, 2015)

Brickguy221 said:


> Bear, my Son in CA  bought a 40" Bluetooth at Sams a little over a week ago. He bought the cheapest Magic Erasers that come 4 in a box I "think" he said. He said they worked really great and even cleaned his wife's oven which hadn't been cleaned for a while. I think those 4 in a box were $1.97 at our grocery store. Anyhow, I will buy the cheaper ones next time and report how well they worked.


You get 2 large ones in a box at the dollar tree you can cut to size. $1

-Kurt


----------



## brickguy221 (Jul 13, 2015)

Brickguy221 said:


> Bear, my Son in CA  bought a 40" Bluetooth at Sams a little over a week ago. He bought the cheapest Magic Erasers that come 4 in a box I "think" he said. He said they worked really great and even cleaned his wife's oven which hadn't been cleaned for a while. I think those 4 in a box were $1.97 at our grocery store. Anyhow, I will buy the cheaper ones next time and report how well they worked.


I was at my store today to buy some groceries and checked the prcie of the Magic Erasers. The cheaper ones are $1.97 for 2 in a box and not for 4 in a box as I previously said I "thought" they were. $1.00 for one at Home Depot. These are the cheaper ones both at my store and Home Depot.


----------



## mori55 (Jul 13, 2015)

To me they're well worth the price. It was a pain in the ass to clean before. I'd heat it up and try to clean with a wet rag , but ended up just smearing it around.


----------



## surfer joe (Jul 13, 2015)

Have to agree whole-heartedly. I smoked a big load of beef ribs a couple days ago. One magic eraser and a bucket of warm water was all it took for cleaning. One eraser did the trick.


----------



## venture (Jul 13, 2015)

My understanding is also that these contain no chemicals.  The cleaning action is by the makeup of the foam.

They sure work well on shower doors?

Also, a quick google can save you some bucks if you buy in volume from the web.  Lots of generics out there.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## daricksta (Jul 13, 2015)

Brickguy221 said:


> I read somewhere in this forum the other day about some people using Magic Erasers to clean the window in the door of their MES. I hadn't heard about them and asked what they were and received replys.
> 
> Anyhow, I looked at my grocery store this morning and saw some. Now, the problem here ... I assumed there was "one" Magic Eraser, but found the store had "FOUR" different types of Mr Clean Magic Erasers, so my question is ... those of you whom uses these things, which one do you buy? I bought the one that said "Kitchen & Dish Scrubber" with a picture on the back of box of baked on whatever on a metal pan. It was the more expensive ($2.69 ... 2 in a box) of the 4 types on the shelf.


I've used both the kitchen scrubbers and the bathroom ones as well as the original and extra power. I bet the regular or extra power would do the trick. I'm not sure if the ME will scratch glass because it basically works by cleaning with friction. Still, what I recommend is buying the store brand version (if any of your local supermarkets or other stores carry them) because they're cheaper. If you look at the box and it says "Made in Germany" then that's the real stuff since that's where the ME was invented and is still made. I think Mr. Clean has licensed the product to sell under its own brand name. Costco has also carried the variety tub.


----------



## floridasteve (Jul 13, 2015)

I just bought some Walmart brand.  I try the tomorrow and report.


----------



## the sandman (Jul 14, 2015)

Brickguy221 said:


> I read somewhere in this forum the other day about some people using Magic Erasers to clean the window in the door of their MES. I hadn't heard about them and asked what they were and received replys.
> 
> Anyhow, I looked at my grocery store this morning and saw some. Now, the problem here ... I assumed there was "one" Magic Eraser, but found the store had "FOUR" different types of Mr Clean Magic Erasers, so my question is ... those of you whom uses these things, which one do you buy? I bought the one that said "Kitchen & Dish Scrubber" with a picture on the back of box of baked on whatever on a metal pan. It was the more expensive ($2.69 ... 2 in a box) of the 4 types on the shelf.


I use ones from the dollar store, work just as good. I don't have glass but use them to clean the inside.


----------



## dr k (Jul 14, 2015)

The Sandman said:


> I use ones from the dollar store, work just as good. I don't have glass but use them to clean the inside.


Yes!  Do that! Absolutely! Dollar tree! Melamine foam is melamine foam.

-Kurt


----------



## floridasteve (Jul 14, 2015)

Used my walmart eraser tonight on the window of mt 40" MES.  I had done one 13 hour smoke and one 4. Hour smoke since cleaning.  The eraser did a better job than the terry cloth wash cloth I had been using.  However, it disentigrated quite rapidly.  I don't know if I can get a second cleaning from it or not.

But I did learn something.  After I cleaned the window last time, I sprayed the bottom half with canola oil spray.  I didn't notice any difference in how fast the window got dirty, no I kind of forgot about it.  But when I went to clean it, there was a great difference!  The bottom half took less than half as much scrubbing as the top half.


----------



## daricksta (Jul 15, 2015)

Dr K said:


> Yes!  Do that! Absolutely! Dollar tree! Melamine foam is melamine foam.
> 
> -Kurt


Did you say melamine? So _that's_ my problem! Thanks to "Breaking Bad" I've been trying to use methylamine foam. It doesn't work very well but I can scrub for hours at a time...


----------



## floridasteve (Jul 15, 2015)

Lol


----------

